# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Geen ondergewicht toch, of wél?

## vogeltje1990

hallotjes,

Een vraagje, mijn moeder, nogal overbezorgd, vind dat ik te dun ben, ben 20 jaar 1.65 lang en weeg 54 kilo, verder heb ik zo mijn rondingen, heb een boven maat van 70f en altijd brede heupen gehad, nu zie je mijn ribben wel zitten, maar mijn gewicht is toch gewoon normaal voor mijn lengte?
Ik denk dat ze gewoon overbezorgd is aangezien ik een aantal jaren geleden een eetprobleem gehad heb en ze denkt dat dat nu weer speelt.

Weten jullie of mijn moeders zorgen reeel zijn? ik ben namelijk mijn hele eigenbeeld kwijt en heb geen idee meer eigenlijk 

Alvast bedankt!

----------

